# wasted my time



## poyzin (Jan 19, 2009)

So, on a whim, I decided to spend the better part of a day (long data run, lots of walls, dry wall work, etc) making a data drop from my router to my DVR enabled VIP-211 thinking I would be able to get Video on Demand like I do on my 612 and 622. After triumphantly confirming a broadband connection, I discovered that it (VOD) is not a feature on the 211. Is this a software limitation that may be remedied in the future or is it a hardware limitation. Is the ethernet port ONLY for substituting for the phone connection (which I already had hooked up)?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

poyzin said:


> So, on a whim, I decided to spend the better part of a day (long data run, lots of walls, dry wall work, etc) making a data drop from my router to my DVR enabled VIP-211 thinking I would be able to get Video on Demand like I do on my 612 and 622. After triumphantly confirming a broadband connection, I discovered that it (VOD) is not a feature on the 211. Is this a software limitation that may be remedied in the future or is it a hardware limitation. Is the ethernet port ONLY for substituting for the phone connection (which I already had hooked up)?


The VOD feature uses the hard drive on the ViP-612/622/722/722k ... it takes a while to download content ... it doesn't come live.

I don't believe it has been added to the ViP-211, even with an add on hard drive.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> The VOD feature uses the hard drive on the ViP-612/622/722/722k ... it takes a while to download content ... it doesn't come live.
> 
> I don't believe it has been added to the ViP-211, even with an add on hard drive.


Correct, EHD won't be the same as internal.

Ethernet port is only a sub for Phoneline Port.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There could possibly be other reasons for the Ethernet port on the 211s in the future (MRV client, Windows Media Center integration, etc.), but nothing at this time, and nothing officially announced.


----------



## jobmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

HI

The VOD feature uses the hard drive on the ViP-612/622/722/722k ... it takes a while to download content ... it doesn't come live and i thank u........

Staffing service

Seo master


----------

